# Do you like your ramen noodles soft or firm?



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

You can talk about what flavors you like too.


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

I actually like uncooked ramen noodles as much as I like cooked ones. The ones that come in the styrofoam cup are difficult to eat hard, but I like the ones in the plastic. The crunchy texture is really good to me.

The only ramen flavor I haven't liked was the beef-broth one. Idk, not my thing.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone asks me how I get my Ramen to taste so good. I just follow the directions: cook for three minutes.
People tend to cook the crap out of them and the noodles get soggy and gooey. ::barf, gag::


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

soft yet firm, firm yet soft

I'm partial to chicken.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

To me, they're better when only the outside is softened. Then you can poke your fork into it and bite it like a waffle.

However, they're best as a doorstop. They're literally bricks of trans fat.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like firm noodles, soggy noodles are gross. I like real Asian ramen...I seem to like a lot of the Korean brands, like the Wellbeing rice noodles (anchovy flavor is best, then maybe curry occasionally) and I also like the kimchi flavor that comes with real kimchi in a separate pouch. I've also gotten the Japanese cold buckwheat soba noodles with soup and hot mustard oil, but I actually prefer it warm rather than cold. All of these kinds are spicy and the noodles are not fried like Americanized Top Ramen. When I make Asian instant noodles I pour water in them and cover them rather than boiling or microwaving them so that they stay firmer.

If I have to eat Top Ramen I always get the kind in the regular package (I hate the Styrofoam cup of noodles, icky) and I prefer chicken flavor the most, with chili flavor second, and I enjoy eating chicken flavor with poached eggs, and sometimes hot sauce, depending on my mood. Also, when I eat the chicken flavor with eggs (I poach the eggs right in with the ramen) I boil the water off so it practically isn't even a soup anymore, just noodles and eggs with a tiny bit of broth.

Oh, also, firmer noodles are easier to eat with chopsticks.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

very soft and juicy.. and i like oriental, or shrimp flavour. i havent had them in a long time though. i have had cup o noodle about three times in the past year. mmmmmmmm. i just usually cant justify the sodium and empty calorie carb : P

there are recipes with ramen online.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> To me, they're better when only the outside is softened. Then you can poke your fork into it and bite it like a waffle.
> 
> However, they're best as a doorstop. They're literally bricks of trans fat.


That's why you eat brands that aren't Top Ramen, because the noodles are fried before they're dried. Some of the kinds I get have a much lower fat content. Rice noodles and soba noodles are low fat compared to Top Ramen.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I prefer firm ramen noodles. We don't use the flavours, my mom cooks a soup and we boil our own ramen noodles in a seperate pot. Then, we pour the homemade soup over it.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

In-between, a little more firm though. My favorites are spicy shrimp, spicy chicken, shrimp, & Oriental. I beat my bag of ramen noodles also to break it all into pieces, got it from my mother. 
;P


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Soft, although I don't mind them firm. Sometimes I'm too impatient to wait for them to finish in the boiling water so I just eat them firm anyway.

Damn I'm starving


----------



## QuirkyQ (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, the joys of ramen, though they make me shudder.

I used to work at a natural foods co-op where I bought Asian instant ramen (forgot the brand) and soba noodles. Yum!

Though, my last week in my college apartment before I moved back home, I was really broke and ate Top Ramen everyday that week. Thought I was going to die (I chugged so much water after each bowl), and haven't touched the stuff since.

I'd say Oriental and Shrimp were my favorite flavors. And I like them somewhat soft, cooked per the directions, not soggy.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

i like vagina flavored ramen, soft and supple


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Firm. I like any kind of noodles to be on the firm side.

I like soy sauce ramen.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Firm


----------

